# Super Dust Deputy callapsing



## roldogg (Jul 17, 2019)

I upgraded my dust deputy to the super dust deputy with 4” connections. It’s setup on top of the 15 gallon drum provided by Oneida, the bottom of the cyclone covers the rim of the drum and is secured with a quick release latch, and I’m using my old 16 gallon 6.5hp ShopVac with it. It works much better than the old one that sat on top of a 5 gallon bucket, but when I connect it to my sander, the entire top collapses from the air restriction of the sander. Any suggestions how I can reinforce the top of the cyclone to prevent it from caving in? 

For the smaller dust deputy that sat on top of a 5 gallon bucket, I reinforced the top by making a circle out of 3/4” plywood, cut a hole in the middle, and bolted the dust deputy to the wooden top. I don’t think the quick release latch will work if I make something similar for this 15 gallon drum.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

You could reduce the suction ahead of the dust deputy by putting in a fitting that allows air in. I’ve seen shop vac hoses with removable or adjustable ports to reduce suction through the hose.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Why wouldn't it work?*



roldogg said:


> ...................
> 
> 
> For the smaller dust deputy that sat on top of a 5 gallon bucket, I reinforced the top by making a circle out of 3/4” plywood, cut a hole in the middle, and bolted the dust deputy to the wooden top. I don’t think the quick release latch will work if I make something similar for this 15 gallon drum.



Just make it smaller in diameter to work around the latches? Some sort of reinforcement OR a suction relief port is needed. The hose I use on my sanders is 1 1/4" and it greatly restricts the air flow, but I'm using it straight top a shop vac, no DD.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Increase the diameter of the hose to the sander seems the most logical answer.
Even if that means splitting the pipe and having another end open to air right next to it.


----------



## roldogg (Jul 17, 2019)

Unfortunately, my dust collection system is just slapped together. I move the hose from tool to tool as I use them. I think what I might try is splitting the hose coming from the shopvac, run one hose with a blast gate to my small DD and run another to my big DD. This way I can have all 2 1/2" hosing run to one used for sanding and have 4" hose run to the other to use at my planer, table saw, etc. My sander has a 2 1/2" dust port, but the restriction comes from the vacuum pressure though the holes in the sanding pad. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

I would still use the 4" pipe.
Sanding machines throw huge amounts of dust outside the collecting system. Make an adaptor just for the sander. Run a pipe around to as close to where you stand as possible to remove the swirling dust before it gets to you.You have the capacity, use it.


----------

